# Another Pot Call Method



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2015)

I mentioned the way I had started doing pots in another thread, and @BrentWin mentioned that he might give it a try. Figured it might be helpful for others. 

To begin, I wanted to try a new internal design, just to mix things up. This one has a little more volume than my original design, and requires a little less striker pressure. While I still prefer my original, the new one has received very good feedback. 

I begin by running the blank through the drum sander to remove as much bleed out from stabilizing as possible. This is done on nearly all my calls, as I rarely turn anything that isn't stabilized. I then mark the center point in my blank by marking a line from corner to corner. I punch the center, and use a compass to give me a circle. It's set to 3.9" give or take. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/B7549B3A-584A-4E59-9AF0-218423EA75DA_zpsstiarirb.jpg

I then drill a very shallow 3/4" hole, about 1/16" deep. Long story short, my old calls used a 3/4" hole through the center, and I made jigs for them... since they work, I just accommodate them. Once I've drilled my hole, I use my hole pattern jig to mark the locations for the sound holes (circled in pencil).

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/FEF17FF6-A7B6-4B08-9A3B-00B6E8473225_zps2sjcb6ca.jpg

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/AA86F068-5123-435F-AD59-AECD65E79DFB_zpsz4daubpj.jpg

Once that's done, I drill a 1/8" deep hole with a 2" forstner bit. This is to grab on to with my chuck. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/357A352D-3E18-4854-8867-FA4CD4A6BD13_zpsyn8qp0og.jpg

Then, I run over (or slowly walk, depending on my mood) to the bandsaw and knock off the corners. If I have a thin blade, I'll get it pretty round... I had a 3/4" blade on today, so i just knocked them down. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/9F881F7D-A86C-4D97-B6F4-5B00718DBDBE_zpsh5m1ctbu.jpg


Now I mount the blank on the lathe using #1 step jaws. You could use a bigger forstner and use others, but this works well for me. It's very stable, much more so than using a smaller hole. There's virtually no wobble, where I had tons when I tried using a smaller recess. I true up the face, and run a 3/4" forstner via the lathe about 1/4" in. This is for my playing surface jig. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/054FCC98-99B2-4040-A559-EFFCBCD8A775_zpsxpvimx6c.jpg

Once I mark the line for my playing surface, I run a larger forstner bit in about 3/8" to mark my soundboard pedestal. This is not a necessary step, but it makes it much quicker for me to do this, than to use a set of calipers and tediously measure the diameter of my pedestal. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/B83BFBC6-030A-40F7-AB5F-DE5C6D1A0BA3_zpstunrbtdl.jpg

Now I turn the inside of my pot to my specs

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/8D6FF30E-D578-4CAC-A445-6D2AFAB05A4D_zpshnssurvz.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2015)

Now I take the blank off the chuck, switch to my other chuck with 2" jaws, and mount it up to turn the back and sides.

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/AA8FE093-23E4-49E1-A707-5D95B2D19346_zps3chldjbf.jpg

I true up the back, then drill my middle hole on the lathe...

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/7719BB3A-7205-426B-8119-1B706ECE695C_zpstz5ywtys.jpg

Next, I turn it down to the final thickness, turn the side of the pot down, and it's ready for sanding and finish. I won't get in to that, as I'd lose my train of thought since that's a day or two minimum. 

Here's what it looks like before getting sanded and finished. If I remember, I'll take a pic once I'm done and edit this to show the finished product. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/AF304E72-4756-4D9A-87F6-EB4E53C0F467_zpsapwumcim.jpg






UPDATE:

After several coats of poly, lots of sanding, and a little buffing, here's the finished product.

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/738ABA58-970D-40E5-A43A-653B76D09C2B_zpslozj6uau.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2015)

Very cool Mr. Jonathan! I really enjoy watching this, great work and I can't wait to see the rest! Because you have to show the whole process now, LOL.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

Sub. Scribed.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2015)

I should have put this in the original post... but a lot of credit goes to @manbuckwal... he's the one who supplied this gorgeous piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (May 26, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I should have put this in the original post... but a lot of credit goes to @manbuckwal... he's the one who supplied this gorgeous piece of wood.



Thanks for the nod Jonathan, but I'm just happy seeing it going to good use


----------



## Schroedc (May 26, 2015)

This is quite interesting! So the pedestal for the sound board is approx 2" in size?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> This is quite interesting! So the pedestal for the sound board is approx 2" in size?


No, it's somewhere in the neighborhood of 1.625". I use a 1.5" forstner bit for the inside.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2015)

Excellent tutorial! Subscribed. Chuck


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (May 26, 2015)




----------



## NYWoodturner (May 28, 2015)

Damn thats just gorgeous...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 28, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn thats just gorgeous...


Oops, did I accidentally upload a picture of myself somewhere in this thread?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Oops, did I accidentally upload a picture of myself somewhere in this thread?



No, he said "gorgeous" not "grotesque". 

Oh and btw Jon I had my niece turn that photo of you into a black and white sketch like you asked me to. Are you planning on using it for your new avatar? If so I can upload it for you . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 31, 2015)

Finished pic added to the post above. Not bad for a quick pic on the bandsaw table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

Damn nice job. Getting the radii all smoothly rounded over to not have any sharp lines there within that outer concave was not easy. You did a bang-up job on that Jonathan. Impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 31, 2015)

Damn - I would print that pic on canvas and hang it over the fireplace. Impressive work and impressive picture


----------

